# 2 and 3 cell embryo transfer, and no cramps, can it still be positive.



## dear2asha (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi, After being a poor responder with long protocol and cancelled cycle, I was put on flare up protocol, as my amh is quite low 5.17, i responded better than last time, this time on short protocol, i had four follicles, four eggs retrieved, and three fertilised, we had opted for blastocycst, but on day 2 early morning I got a call from hospital asking me to come for day 2 transfer, they said one of the embryos was going from grade 3 to 4 and will not transfer it, so they transferred two embryos of grade 2 b, thats like one was 2 cell and the other was three cell was transferred, and it happened 4 days back and am on 2 ww, but as have no cramps just mild pain in lower abdomen and back, am really worried now if it has worked, as no symptoms and also not sure if the embryos were really good or the hospital just transferred it so that they can say they did thier job. 

Thanks.


----------



## pixie g (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi there

what a traumatic time you've had ! I know it's so hard, but please try not to analyse your symptoms too much - any of these aches and cramps can be side effects of the drugs you're on. Your embies are in the absolute best place - in you....so you've definately got a chance of them implanting.

I had a day 1 transfer in the summer - my 2 embies were still at the pronuclear stage and hadn't even started dividing, so we had no idea what grade they were. 1 implanted and 2 weeks later we got a BFP (unfortunately it was ectopic, but that wasn't anything to do with it being a day 1 transfer).....so it can work !!

Please have hope


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

A 2 and 3 cell embryo on day 2 is just fine....they like them to have around 2-4 cells on day 2 so yours sound like they were at the right stage.  I very much doubt they would transfer embryos just to say they've done their job....they want it to work just as much as you do, not only because that's the reason fertility consultants and embryologists do the job they do....but also from a clinic point of view for the statistics !

If you only had ET (embryo transfer) 4 days ago then today you are 3dp2dt.....3 days past a 2 day transfer (you count day of ET as 0).  Only once an embryo has reached blastocyst at 5 days old will it be at the stage to begin implanting, usually around 24hrs later so when 6 days old......so your embies would only just have reached blastocyst today and should hopefully start implanting from tomorrow onwards....but implantation can take up until they're around 12 days old.

So it's way way too early to be having any symptoms as implantation not even underway yet.......and realistically, most women wouldn't get genuine pg symptoms until they were around 6 weeks pregnant (and you're not even 3 weeks yet)....any symptoms could also be attributed to the HCG trigger injection before EC and then the progesterone support during 2ww so even if you did have symptoms then wouldn't know if from the medication or for real.

Try and stay positive, no matter how hard (and I know how hard it is, trust me...this is my 7th treatment 2ww!), try not to read anything in anything (or nothing!)....and hang in there because it's far too early for any symptoms etc at the moment.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya hun, we also had a day 2 transfer with 2 x 2 cell embies. Both took, sadly one of them didnt want to stick around but the other is a healthy 2 and a half yr old   I know of quite a few ladies here who have had 2 cells embies transferred and had healthy babies   I know it's hard but stay      

Wishing you lots of luck, It IS possible


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey ladies,

Had ET today, a 3 cell embie... Is that normal? 3day transfer, think they are a little slow  xx


----------

